# Turning Elk Horn ?



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I recently received a few pieces of Elk Horn. I want to turn these into pens but I may have myself a challenge. The horn has some bad looking marrow in the center. Do I turn it down to that point and then use a filler like CA Glue? Thanks for any help and advise.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey there tails, can you post a pick of the horn showing the marrow? I never turned it before but i would like to see how porus it is.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, I will get one up in a day or two. I have them cut into sections and they seem very pourus. That is my main concern.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pics would help for sure, I never did elk but have done water buffalo and that is nice

if it's anything like deer antlers, it might be better to have a larger pen made from it than spin it down too far


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I have real GOOD LUCK in antler pens using CA as soon as I see a rough spot I then start with the glue and from there work very slowely adding CA as I " think" I need it. I get a really good finish as the pourus spots fill in. I do mix the thick & thin glue together as I am to cheap to buy the med. Good Luck hope to see the finished product soon. LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I had some red stag horn given to me last year. It's so porus it will not hold air and has only a very thin outer layer of antler. If your antler is like that, it's going to be hard to make a decent pen out of it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I also have done some very porous antler before and like Linda said, I get down to the marrow but not ideal depth yet and use the thin CA glue to let the marrow soak up the glue. I keep doing this and turn down after doing it a little more until and add more CA until I get to proper depth of turning. I then start using a medium or thick glue to give it the sheen needed. The thin glue will soak up into the marrow and make it more stabilized. Good luck.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. The best way I can describe it is that it looks like a crouton in the center. I will post pictures when I get one turned.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds just like that Red Stag you were talking about ET!! By the way that makes nice bands for game calls!!


----------

